# Chicken Condo



## biblegirl (Jun 18, 2013)

. My new chicken coop

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx (Jan 28, 2014)

That is a lovely coop! I love the accents on the run and the coop!


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

WOW! Beautiful!!! I told my husband I WANT ONE!!!! Very nice! Very pleasing on the eyes!!! Only thing could top it is flowers planted around it!  


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

